# Application sur le bureau



## Chamyky (27 Mai 2006)

Bonjour.

J'aimerais savoir si il est possible de créer des applications qui seront sur le bureau, comme par exemple un chien qui marcherait sur les fenêtres. Si c'est possible, je me demande avec quel langage. Est-ce possible en passant par Flash ? Je me doutes que ce ne sera pas directement possible, mais peut-être est-t'il possible d'écrire un programme qui appelle un .swf...

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Mai 2006)

Chamyky a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> 
> J'aimerais savoir si il est possible de créer des applications qui seront sur le bureau, comme par exemple un chien qui marcherait sur les fenêtres. Si c'est possible, je me demande avec quel langage. Est-ce possible en passant par Flash ? Je me doutes que ce ne sera pas directement possible, mais peut-être est-t'il possible d'écrire un programme qui appelle un .swf...
> 
> Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


tiens ça me rappelle que j'avais un programme sous windows ou un mouton venais "brouter" les icônes présente sur le bureau, quand il en avait fini une, elle allait à la corbeille et il passer à une autre, choisie au hasard 

Par contre je n'ai jamais vu d'application de ce type sous mac os x


----------



## da capo (27 Mai 2006)

Il y a eu de la neige  qui tombait sur les icones et je ne sais plus trop quoi pour noël... mais visiblement, le public mac de l'époque ne s'est pas emballé pour ce genre de n******ie.


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Mai 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Il y a eu de la neige  qui tombait sur les icones et je ne sais plus trop quoi pour noël... mais visiblement, le public mac de l'époque ne s'est pas emballé pour ce genre de n******ie.


effectivement, ce n'est pas trop dans "l'esprit mac" d'avoir ce genre de merde (ce n'est pas péjoratif) qui tourne en permanence, ça doit être pour ça qu'il n'y en a pas !


----------



## Chamyky (27 Mai 2006)

Euh... que ça n'existe ou pas, que ça soit intéressant ou pas... ça ne m'intéresse pas trop ...
(en fait, j'été assez content quand j'ai vu qu'on m'avais répondu... je suis déçu  )


----------



## da capo (27 Mai 2006)

Chamyky a dit:
			
		

> Euh... que ça n'existe ou pas, que ça soit intéressant ou pas... ça ne m'intéresse pas trop ...
> (en fait, j'été assez content quand j'ai vu qu'on m'avais répondu... je suis déçu  )


Eh oui, sur Mac, on n'a pas besoin de trucs drôles pour nous faire oublier le reste  La machine fonctionne, on n'a aucune excuse pour ne rien faire.
On ne peux pas dire que Windows a planté, on est obligé de bosser !

On t'avait dit ça avant que tu découvres os X ?


----------



## Chamyky (27 Mai 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> ...On t'avait dit ça avant que tu découvres os X ?..



Pas besoin, je le savais déjà  !

(re-déception )


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Mai 2006)

Chamyky a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> 
> J'aimerais savoir si il est possible de créer des applications qui seront sur le bureau, comme par exemple un chien qui marcherait sur les fenêtres. Si c'est possible, je me demande avec quel langage. Est-ce possible en passant par Flash ? Je me doutes que ce ne sera pas directement possible, mais peut-être est-t'il possible d'écrire un programme qui appelle un .swf...
> 
> Merci d'avance de vos réponses.





			
				Chamyky a dit:
			
		

> (re-déception )



effectivement on a toujours pas répondu à ta question.

mais moi c'est parce que j'en sais rien


----------



## Chamyky (28 Mai 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> effectivement on a toujours pas répondu à ta question.
> 
> mais moi c'est parce que j'en sais rien



Décéptiooooooooon !

:hosto:


----------



## Warflo (28 Mai 2006)

Sous Mac OS 7, j'avais un soft qui faisait tomber de la neige du haut de l'écran...
Mais je pense que tout ça a évolué depuis


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mai 2006)

Pourquoi pas un widget? 

Un widget peut rester affiché en permanence sur le bureau. Il faut procéder ainsi: dans la barre de gestion des widgets, en choisir un, tout en appuyant sur F12 (ou la touche qu'on aura assigné à Dashboard). Ainsi, le widget restera sur le bureau... jusqu'à ce qu'on refasse appel à Dashboard.


----------



## Chamyky (28 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ...Il faut procéder ainsi: dans la barre de gestion des widgets, en choisir un, tout en appuyant sur F12 (ou la touche qu'on aura assigné à Dashboard)...



L'astuce que tu donnes là n'a marché chez moi qu'à partir du moment où j'ai utilisé OnyX pour mettre le dashboard en mode développeur. Avant, j'avais déjà eu l'idée, mais je n'avait pas réussi.

L'idée du widget est une bonne idée...
Au début, je ne voulait pas, mais finalement, ça semble être la meilleure solution... En plus, je pourrais faire avec flash !

Si quelqu'un a quand même une idée pour une autre façon, je suis curieux !

Merci WebOliver  !


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mai 2006)

c'est assez facile en fait 
Et tu as deux moyens simples
1- les widgets de EX konfabulator ( maintenant yahoo widget ) qui ont des kits de créations ( Mac et PC)
2- widgets dashboard ( très inspiré de konfabulator vu que Apple et Konfabulator bossaient ensemble sur le projet widget Apple)
je crois avoir vu que recemment il y a un kit de création ( où je sais plus, j'ai pas retenu)


----------



## Chamyky (28 Mai 2006)

Merci, je vais regfarder ça.



			
				pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> ...très inspiré de konfabulator...



Je dirait plutôt l'inverse  !

(mieux pour Apple)


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mai 2006)

Hmmm ,
j'avais suivi le truc à l'époque
konfabulator existait bien avant les dashboard Tiger ( 2003 , à l'époque logiciel payant)

cette boite travaillait conjointement avec Apple pour une eventuelle intégration à OSX natif
Il y a eu un couac ( lequel exactement  on sait pas) 

edit
j'ai refait une rcherche 
cette intégration était une idée , un souhait éventuel  , pas un projet ferme


Quelque temps apres preview de Tiger et   Dashboard 

Et je me rappelle une homepage incendiaire de konfabulator accusant Apple de copie  de manquer de  comportement ethique au moment de Tiger previews

Et plus tard konfabulator intégra Yahoo pour devenir yahoowidget engine


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mai 2006)

Chamyky a dit:
			
		

> L'astuce que tu donnes là n'a marché chez moi qu'à partir du moment où j'ai utilisé OnyX pour mettre le dashboard en mode développeur. Avant, j'avais déjà eu l'idée, mais je n'avait pas réussi.



Etrange que cela ne fonctionne pas chez toi. Nul besoin d'Onyx ou de tout autre utilitaire superflu pour activer cette fonction.


----------



## Chamyky (28 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Etrange que cela ne fonctionne pas chez toi. Nul besoin d'Onyx ou de tout autre utilitaire superflu pour activer cette fonction.



Peut-être n'est-ce pas activé par défaut dans certaines versions d'OSX...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mai 2006)

Chamyky a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être n'est-ce pas activé par défaut dans certaines versions d'OSX...



Il n'existe pas mille et une versions d'OS X. Cela est possible depuis la 10.4.0. 

Tu n'aurais pas un peu trop bidouillé avec Onyx?


----------



## Chamyky (28 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il n'existe pas mille et une versions d'OS X. Cela est possible depuis la 10.4.0.
> 
> Tu n'aurais pas un peu trop bidouillé avec Onyx?



Il me semblait avoir essayé avant d'avoir téléchargé OnyX...

Je me suis peut-être trompé.


----------



## tatouille (28 Mai 2006)

tu peux réaliser ce genre d'appli en cocoa 
avec une window clear et une view que tu déplaces
(NSWindow) tu l'as float top-level au dessus du dock et du Finder

je présume que tu veux faire ce genre de niaiseries

http://www.sticksoftware.com/


----------



## Chamyky (28 Mai 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> ...faire ce genre de niaiseries...



En fait, je voulais juste essayer... pour voir, quoi... par curiosité !

Edit :

Mais, pourrait tu m'en dire plus ? Je ne m'y connaît pas trop en cocoa... les seules choses que j'ai faites, c'était avec de l'applescript, ce n'était pas vraiment du haut niveau (même pas du bas ! du... sous-terre, là !)...


----------



## Zeusviper (30 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Etrange que cela ne fonctionne pas chez toi. Nul besoin d'Onyx ou de tout autre utilitaire superflu pour activer cette fonction.


en fait, il me semble que en activant le mode développeur ( dans le terminal : defaults write com.apple.dashboard devmode YES ) cela permet de conserver le widget tt le tps sur le bureau (meme si on ouvre dashboard), jusqu'a ce qu'on le remette vraiment ds dashboard de la meme facon qu'on le sort.. (enfin c'était ca avant, pas l'ibook sous la main pour vérifier si c tjrs comme ca aujourd'hui)


sinon pour les applis directement sur le bureau, observer geektool devrait t'aider!
http://projects.tynsoe.org/en/geektool/

et vu que c opensource tu verra comment faire!

certaines app ont aussi une fonction background ou pour gérer le niveau de profondeur. (par ex pour faire tourner l'ecran de veille ou un film en fond d'écran)

++


----------



## Chamyky (30 Mai 2006)

Merci de ces réponses , je vais aller voir ce que tu m'as indiqué.

Mais... (très important...) je n'ais encore jamais fait de Cocoa, ou presque.

[silence]

Où puis-je trouvcer de bons sites pour commencer ?

(pas de livres, svp, je fais ça... "comme ça", et je n'ai pa trop envie d'acheter un livre pour ça...)


----------



## p4bl0 (30 Mai 2006)

le seul site qui propose un tuto pour Cocoa (à ma connaissance) est Project:Omega.

Mais je ne trouve pas leur tuto spécialement bien fait...


----------



## Zeusviper (31 Mai 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> le seul site qui propose un tuto pour Cocoa (à ma connaissance) est Project:Omega.
> 
> Mais je ne trouve pas leur tuto spécialement bien fait...



il y en a quelques autres quand meme bien que ca reste sacrément limité et peu souvent mis à jour.
en anglais y en a pas mal (google est ton ami) et le site apple fournit pas mal d'infos, 

mais sinon en francais : 

sur le siteduzero y avait un gars qui s'était lancé dans un gros tuto pour cocoa il y a qq mois mais apparement pas encore publié..

http://nehe.gamedev.net/ pas directement du cocoa mais de l'openGl et le code cocoa est fourni a chaque fois donc ca peut tjrs aider (mais ca ne s'adresse pas trop aux débutants et en anglais)

http://www.objective-cocoa.org/ est à mon gout la référence
avec en particulier un joli truc qui vient de sortir : http://www.objective-cocoa.org/index.php?p=intro&id=21 et qui devrait plutot bien correpsondre    

http://www.projectomega.org/ bien sur parceque faut quand meme le rappeler! (surtout ici!) 

http://www.cocoa-app.fr.st/  (site mort-né mais quelques petits trucs)

quelques macintoshiens perdus sur developpez aussi pour des questions!

http://www.cocoa-x.com/index.php


dans tout les cas, connaitre les bases du C et l'approche objet est à mon avis indispensable.

et voili! bon courage!
++


----------



## Chamyky (31 Mai 2006)

Merci pour tous ces liens, je pense que ça va bien m'aider...


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juin 2006)

Chamyky a dit:
			
		

> Il me semblait avoir essayé avant d'avoir téléchargé OnyX...
> 
> Je me suis peut-être trompé.



Une autre solution, peut-être la plus simple, pour laisser les widgets affichés sur le bureau.

A tester.


----------



## tatouille (1 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Une autre solution, peut-être la plus simple, pour laisser les widgets affichés sur le bureau.
> 
> A tester.



je n'ai pas le temps de poster un long message mais ce n'est pas conseiller 
de laisser certains widgets sur le bureau c'est pratique lors du dev de widget
mais cela peut vous causez quelques problèmes


----------



## Zeusviper (17 Juillet 2006)

juste au cas où si ca peut servir à certains qui ne liraient pas les news! 
http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=121665



			
				tatouille a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas le temps de poster un long message mais ce n'est pas conseiller de laisser certains widgets sur le bureau c'est pratique lors du dev de widget
> mais cela peut vous causez quelques problèmes



et maintenant tu as le tps??  

je ne vois pas ce qui peut poser pb a par la charge processeur qui me parait bien supérieure pour un widget que pour une appli autonome.


----------

